# RIP City Folk :(



## Justin (Jun 14, 2014)

Since City Folk online is obsolete now with the Wi-Fi shutdown, we've closed The Gate and The Auction House boards to new posts. We've also moved the City Folk boards to under General AC Discussion.

So sad.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 15, 2014)

Why didn't a shop restock accompany this event?


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Why didn't a shop restock accompany this event?



Why didn't my hand slapping your face accompany this event?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2014)

Justin said:


> I'm gonna slap you.



Where collectibles and Staff Applications and hidden free bell links nobody sees for like a week?

Good riddance City Smoke. C:


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like CF crossers are forever soul bound to their lonely towns from now on.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Rip City Folk. I never played you, but I bet you were cool.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 15, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Why didn't a shop restock accompany this event?



_pwease Justin <3 
Do as Mr Pigeon says ^u^_


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

R.I.P City folk. We never met, but you seemed like a cool guy to me.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah, rip Let's Go to the City.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 15, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Yeah, rip Let's Go to the City.



good riddance to that pathetic excuse of a name

i have the box sitting across from my bed. every morning i wake up and see it. why


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Rip City Folk. I never played you, but I bet you were cool.



It wasn't cool. You missed nothing. 

RIP.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Tina said:


> It wasn't cool. You missed nothing.
> 
> RIP.



Yeah this. It was basically WW for the wii, with a city smaller than the town itself slammed into it. I have to admit that it was a pretty fun game for a short while, but then it just started to collect dust.


----------



## Murray (Jun 15, 2014)

i played city folk heaps with my family~ it was fun and lasted ages cause it was less about the gaming competitive aspect and more about giving presents to eachother and simple things like that


----------



## Lassy (Jun 15, 2014)

Justin said:


> Why didn't my hand slapping your face accompany this event?



Hahahaha best answer ever xD !


----------



## Lauren (Jun 15, 2014)

Aw let's go to the city </3


----------



## Jacob4 (Jun 15, 2014)

WHY

WHY MUST THIS HAPPEN

*cries*


----------



## N64dude (Jun 15, 2014)

Nintendo want people to play there newer consoles that's why WI-FI was shut down DS and Wii


----------



## Lauren (Jun 15, 2014)

N64dude said:


> Nintendo want people to play there newer consoles that's why WI-FI was shut down DS and Wii



Nintendo aren't the company they once were due to the competitive market, I read they were unable to keep the servers along side all other consoles they have, it happens to everyone eventually. Like I said, I read this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

Only thing good about it was that you could talk them out of boxes, really.

Also WW will not be missed.. too lame.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

RIP in pieces. You will not be missed by me.

CF was cool but nowhere near as awesome as NL.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2014)

N64dude said:


> Nintendo want people to play there newer consoles that's why WI-FI was shut down DS and Wii


Actually the servers were run by GameSpy (shut down) or something, that's why they shut down Nintendo WFC. At least, that's the opinion I've read and seen most places


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

I heard Nintendo were given the option to update the servers so they could still be used, but, Nintendo decided not to simply because of how old the affected games were. Basically, Nintendo assumed nobody would care.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 15, 2014)

I feel dead inside.

R.I.P City Folk

Jk I only played you for 2 weeks


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Even if you didn't like the game yourself, don't forget that there are others who did. Don't be a negative nancy or a wet noodle.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Even if you didn't like the game yourself, don't forget that there are others who did. Don't be a negative nancy or a wet noodle.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Even if you didn't like the game yourself, don't forget that there are others who did. Don't be a negative nancy or a wet noodle.



I never got to play city folk much. My wii died shortly after I bought it. I didn't like it very much, but that was me.

Also "wet noodle"


----------



## VioletsTown (Jun 15, 2014)

CF was my first AC, so i have a soft spot for it.  I still go in sometimes just to see how thgs are going.... Kind of sad, actually.  Villagers say stuff like, i havent seem u im years!  Were u traveling?  Weeds everywhere.  But its still nice because it was my first town.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 15, 2014)

rip city folk

as is tradition with my send offs i shall give the speech.

It ran fast, and died a virgin.


----------



## Locket (Jun 15, 2014)

R.I.P.

I never had any friends anyway


----------



## Eazel (Jun 15, 2014)

What about this?
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=819724


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 15, 2014)

I know people never really liked the game to much but it was a fun game for me. I enjoyed up it very much along with ww but you will be missed cf.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 16, 2014)

I actually never used CF's online stuff anyway.


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2014)

Noooo


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jun 16, 2014)

Off topic, slightly, but not, but yes it is, I will say, this is the problem with DLC and games with heavy online based content.  At some point, they have to end as there isn't either the resources and/or interest to keep the servers running.  So 10 or 20 years from now when someone wants to play a game that requires either updates or patches or an internet connection to be viable, they won't be able to play it.  I already see this with a lot of 360 or PS3 games.  They aren't able to resell because the servers that support the gameplay aren't there anymore (I work in a used gamestore so this is a big deal to us).  It sucks that from now on whenever someone wants to buy a copy of City Folk, it's going to have to come with the disclaimer that it's a "single player campaign" with no online support.  Half the fun of CF and NL are being able to meet people and trade and do stuff.  Unlike self contained game of the past, the online supported games don't really have any replayable value after the support is pulled.  Sucks.

Anyway, RIP City Folk.  I bought you and never played you and I guess at this point, you'll sit shrinkwrapped on my shelf, forever alone.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2014)

marigoldilocks said:


> Off topic, slightly, but not, but yes it is, I will say, this is the problem with DLC and games with heavy online based content.  At some point, they have to end as there isn't either the resources and/or interest to keep the servers running.  So 10 or 20 years from now when someone wants to play a game that requires either updates or patches or an internet connection to be viable, they won't be able to play it.  I already see this with a lot of 360 or PS3 games.  They aren't able to resell because the servers that support the gameplay aren't there anymore (I work in a used gamestore so this is a big deal to us).  It sucks that from now on whenever someone wants to buy a copy of City Folk, it's going to have to come with the disclaimer that it's a "single player campaign" with no online support.  Half the fun of CF and NL are being able to meet people and trade and do stuff.  Unlike self contained game of the past, the online supported games don't really have any replayable value after the support is pulled.  Sucks.
> 
> Anyway, RIP City Folk.  I bought you and never played you and I guess at this point, you'll sit shrinkwrapped on my shelf, forever alone.



DO NOT OPEN THAT IT COULD SELL FOR GOOD MONEY EVENTUALLY


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 16, 2014)

CF was my first AC so it has special meaning to me. Back in 2010 when I discovered it, I worked early in the day (6am to 2pm), I'd come home and play for the afternoon. I was off weekends, so that's what I did with my weekends, especially in summer, thanks to daily rain and light thunderstorms. And I didn't have internet then. After I moved in with my now husband, I finally got internet.  About the only thing I did with the online play was get the DLC and get fruit. 
I play WW and NL daily and CF two or three times a week. I'll always love CF because it was my first


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 17, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I actually never used CF's online stuff anyway.



Likewise. Well I'm sure I spent some time online with others, but not enough like I have with New Leaf. The Island adds so much replay value.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

City folk was my first time playing ac online. 
I remember all the fun I used to have, :/


----------



## ChubzBunny (Jun 19, 2014)

City Folk was the first game I played from the series. I played it A LOT!! I slowly stopped playing it because of the grass issue though. I'm glad they fixed it for New leaf.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 21, 2014)

RIP Zap Heroes.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 21, 2014)

Ethan Allen said:


> What about this?
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=819724


Yeah. Guess nobody here knows about that.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 21, 2014)

rip city folk.  you were the worst okay game of the series, but you will still be missed. ♥


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I wish Nintendo kept the wifi running. There really wasn't much reason for them to close wifi.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 21, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I wish Nintendo kept the wifi running. There really wasn't much reason for them to close wifi.



Yea I wish they did too. But the company that had the servers closed down... so there went the servers. I wonder if there was a way for them to have transferred the data to other servers?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 21, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> Yeah. Guess nobody here knows about that.



Many people don't have the know-how or care enough to mod their Wiis to install Homebrew. So while that is an option, most will probably not take it.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 21, 2014)

Tom said:


> Many people don't have the know-how or care enough to mod their Wiis to install Homebrew. So while that is an option, most will probably not take it.


It's actually very easy to do, but yeah.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Jun 21, 2014)

Justin said:


> Why didn't my hand slapping your face accompany this event?



That seems a little rude. They only asked a question.


----------



## Titi (Jun 24, 2014)

R.I.P City Folk... People still play it? I feel bad for them, gotta be pretty boring to not be able to connect to other towns anymore.
I personally never played it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorgeorgia said:


> That seems a little rude. They only asked a question.



They're buddies.


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 24, 2014)

R.I.P City Folk many fun memories were had...


----------

